

What Do the Highest-Paid Programmers Make? - kuviaq
http://adtmag.com/Articles/2011/05/27/What-Highest-Paid-Programmers-Earn.aspx

======
gaius
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2592671>

------
angusgr
\- Computer programmers -- $74,900 \- Software developers, applications --
$90,410 \- Software developers, systems software -- $97,960

The "computer programmer" / "software developer" differentiation, with the
associated difference in status, always amuses me.

------
nostrademons
If you count programmers who're acqhired, the top end is easily around
$5M/year.

